# Hoyt Satori. How many turns can I take off the limb bolts?



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

Normally the answer to that question would be to see what the manual says, however the manual on Hoyt’s site states 4 turns whereas the one I got as a hard copy with my riser says 6. 
There is no revision number printed on the manual. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

It's generally accepted that 5 turns from maximum preload to minimum preload is the range.


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Contact hoyt and ask them how many. Would hate to think it would stop a warranty claim.

What are you trying to do? Reduce weight?


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

I do not believe it would stop a warranty claim since I would be following their instructions in any case.
However I would rather not damage my new riser in the first place.
Yes I am trying to reduce weight, I have some 40# limbs from my olympic recurve that are too heavy for me on a 21in riser.
I can always use my 34# but the 40# are black and look nicer on that bow
It seems the only way to contact Hoyt is by phone , they have no email or contact form on their site and I don't use Facebook.
I will call them on Monday and let you know what their answer is.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I assume you already know it, but, if your 40# limbs are "Tradtional" limbs you can expect about 10% variance in weight. So... you could probably get from 38# to 42# at 28" on the Satori riser.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

The limbs I am talking about are SF Elite carbon foam and their new WNS version.
So They are rated @25" riser with a smaller variance compared to "traditional" limbs.
With the 40# limbs I get more than 46# on the fingers at my draw length (29.25")which is more than I can comfortably shoot for extended periods of time.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The limb pad angles are sometimes different on the shorter risers too, which exacerbates the draw weight confusion. The limb bolts are generally for adjusting tiller and a pound or two draw weight, not really for cranking up/down a large amount of weight - pretty much a tuning feature. Many target limbs come in 2# increments, which tells you what the expected adjustability is on a target riser.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I think it's just a year over year thing. 

The 2017 manual says 4 turns.











The 2018 manual says 6 turns.











I can only speculate, but I'm guessing they are using a slightly longer limb bolt now.

KPC


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Online from 2017

The trad manual says 4 turns and shows the satori.
The target recurve manual says 6 turns and shows oly bows.

I know which I would go with.

If the manual that came with your bow says 6 turns you should be good.

I would still remove the bolt completely and see how many threads are engaged at 4 and 6 turns out.

I find there is usually binding at max turns anyway.

Cheers


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

bobnikon said:


> The trad manual says 4 turns and shows the satori.
> The target recurve manual says 6 turns and shows oly bows.
> 
> I know which I would go with.


You forgot about the traditional recurve manual that came with my bow and shows the satori that states 6 turns. For those that do not believe me a photo of said manual is in my first post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

I know that my Tiburon is a different bow but mine is 6 in book and site.
I'll say 6 as well for the Satori as well but great find and contact Hoyt, prob a type o on 4 turns.


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

taz00 said:


> I will call them on Monday and let you know what their answer is.


:thumbs_up



j.conner said:


> The limb bolts are generally for adjusting tiller and a pound or two draw weight, not really for cranking up/down a large amount of weight - pretty much a tuning feature.


All I use them for tbh.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

j.conner said:


> The limb pad angles are sometimes different on the shorter risers too, which exacerbates the draw weight confusion. The limb bolts are generally for adjusting tiller and a pound or two draw weight, not really for cranking up/down a large amount of weight - pretty much a tuning feature. Many target limbs come in 2# increments, which tells you what the expected adjustability is on a target riser.


Although I generally agree with you, take a listen at the Easton podcast nr 61 around the 19min mark.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

I just got off the phone with Hoyt. They informed me that the correct number is 4.


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for letting everyone know taz! :thumbs_up

Is 4 going to be enough for you?


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

I do not think so.
I will take 4 turns out and measure the weight OTF but my guess is it will be around 42-44# which is a bit much for me.
Unfortunately I do not get to shoot my recurves as much as I would like since I compete with my compound, so every day I train with the recurve I feel is a day lost I could be training with my compound.
So without training 40# is about the max poundage I can shoot without risking injury.


----------



## cliff brown (Oct 10, 2020)

taz00 said:


> I just got off the phone with Hoyt. They informed me that the correct number is 4.
> [/Q I called Hoyt today Oct. 14, 2020 they told me the correct number is 6.


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

taz00 said:


> I just got off the phone with Hoyt. They informed me that the correct number is 4.





cliff brown said:


> I called Hoyt today Oct. 14, 2020 they told me the correct number is 6.


I think this ^^^ is the correct formatting.

So now what? Is it possible that the number of turns varies with the riser length? Does Hoyt CS simply not know the correct number?


----------



## cliff brown (Oct 10, 2020)

aluminated said:


> I think this ^^^ is the correct formatting.
> 
> So now what? Is it possible that the number of turns varies with the riser length? Does Hoyt CS simply not know the correct number?


Call Hoyt, they will explain that is was a simple error that the max number of anti clockwise is 6.


----------

